# Normalien / normalienne



## Marlluna

Buenas tardes. Tengo una duda: 
¿Cómo se dice en español un Normalien? No sé si se refiere al profesor o al alumno de una Escuela Normal. Francófonos: ¿se díría indistintamente del uno o del otro?
Muchas gracias


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola : 
Se dice de alguien que ha cursado la Escuela Normal Superior  y ejerce luego cualquier actividad  = il a fait normal sup'/ il sort de normal sup' = il est normalien


----------



## Marlluna

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Ahora, dos preguntas, abusando de nuevo de tus conocimientos en estos temas:
- ¿no se utiliza pues para profes?
- ¿sabes cómo se diría aquí?


----------



## josepbadalona

Je l'utiliserais dans des contextes comme :
X, professeur de philo, ancien normalien ..
Y, ministre de ..., agrégé de .. et normalien
Z, professeur à l'Ecole Normale Supérieure, ancien normalien

(tape "ancien normalien" dans google = un exemple un autre)


----------



## Marlluna

Gracias por mostrarme la vía. Deduzco que es un titulado de l'École Normale Supérieure. Ya lo he entendido. Me queda por recorrer la mitad del camino. ¿Cómo lo traduzco? A ver si un universitario de pro nos saca del apuro...

¿Qué os parecería poner una nota explicando "normalien" y luego dejarlo en francés? ¡Es que me sale muchas veces! No me gusta la posibilidad, pero no veo solución. ¿Y vosotros?


----------



## Gévy

Hola marlluna:

El Larousse de traducción ofrece: normalista.

Te mando a la RAE a la voz normalista: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=normalista

¡Qué chulo, eh!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marlluna

Sí, pero no creo que sea lo mismo. Hace años aquí existía la Escuela Normal de Magisterio, pero creo que no tenía nada que ver con l'Ecole Normale Supérieure francesa...

Claro, que para poner "normalien" como yo decía, casi mejor pongo "normalista", ¿no te parece?


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Ya, es verdad, no había caído en la diferencia. 

No sé qué aconsejarte. Incluso si pones normalista, vas a tener que poner una nota al pie ya que hay un desfase.

A ver, qué consejos te pueden ofrecer los demás.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## josepbadalona

Como otras veces, te aconsejo dejarlo en francés para que no haya confusión; con una explicación la primera vez...una de estas "notas del traductor" que deja al lector agradecido ....


----------



## chics

No sé, nosotros, ésto de calificar con adjetivos la formación de uno, lo utilizamos solamente para etiquetar con corrientes artísticas, filosóficas e ideológicas. 
Ya sé que en la EN también te enseñan métodos y maneras de hacer, pero no es lo mismo. Y, además, ¿qué pondrás en la nota? "Estudió en la EN, prestigiosa..." ¿por qué no poner directamente "formado en la EN/antiguo alumno de la EN/ estudió en la EN..."? algo así, y luego, si quieres, en la nota puedes explicar lo que sea de esta escuela.

Depende del contexto, otra opción podría ser (y aquí los franceses me saltarán a la yugular, pero es que a los españoles nos da igual) decir simplemente "universitario" o "titulado superior".


----------



## atobar

Nueva pregunta​_
la politique, l'esprit syndicaliste après 1936, l'intellectualization des services, l'entrée des *Normaliens *dans les cadres, ce n'était déjà plus tout à fait la même âme._

¿A qué se refiere?


----------



## Paquita

A los estudiantes de L'École Normale Supérieure


----------



## atobar

Paquit& said:


> A los estudiantes de L'École Normale Supérieure


 

Gracias.

 Lo cierto es que justo después de preguntarlo lo vi en el google. Resuelto queda.

Saludos


----------



## Suggar

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​ Hola,

¿Podría traducirse 'normalienne' como 'normal'?

El contexto es "Elle a beau être normalienne"

Merci


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No creo... normalienne ser refiere a que estudia en una escuela _Normale_, como aquí, es decir, una universidad que forma profesores.

http://www.ens.fr/

No sé... por mucho que estudie en una escuela normal.

Esperemos.


----------



## Marie3933

La ENS no es lo mismo que una _"escuela normal"_ o una _"escuela de magisterio"_ en España.
Creo que si no quieres "traicionar" la palabra, tendrás que utilizar una perifrasis como "antiguo/a alumno/a de la _« _École Normale Supérieure »" o "egresado/a de la « École Normale Supérieure »".


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Marie3933 said:


> La ENS no es lo mismo que una _"escuela normal"_ o una _"escuela de magisterio"_ en España.
> Creo que si no quieres "traicionar" la palabra, tendrás que utilizar una perifrasis como "antiguo/a alumno/a de la _« _École Normale Supérieure »" o "egresado/a de la « École Normale Supérieure »".


 
Será.
En todo caso, *es* alumno, no *era*.


----------



## Marie3933

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> En todo caso, *es* alumno, no *era*.


Sin contexto, no lo podemos saber. Suggar tendrá que averiguarlo con el contexto.
Déf.: _Adj._ et _subst._  (Personne) qui est élève ou ancien élève d'une école normale.


----------



## Pohana

Marlluna said:


> ...Hace años aquí existía la Escuela Normal de Magisterio, pero creo que no tenía nada que ver con l'Ecole Normale Supérieure francesa...


Hasta hace unos 15 años años en Venezuela existieron las Escuelas Normales (le decíamos _la Normal_) que preparaban maestros para la educación básica, las cuales seguían en muchos aspectos el modelo de l'École Normale Supérieure francaise y yo, durante mi más tierna edad (hace unos 45 años ) tuve la oportunidad de tener _*normalistas* _como maestras en la educación básica, que hacían sus pasantías antes de obtener su título.


----------



## Nanon

Marie3933 said:


> La ENS no es lo mismo que una _"escuela normal"_ o una _"escuela de magisterio"_ en España.


Exact ! Pourtant, les centres où étaient formés les instituteurs s'appelaient aussi des _écoles normales_ en France, depuis leur création au XIXe siècle et jusqu'en 1989. Désormais, il s'agit des IUFM (Instituts Universitaires de Formation des Maîtres).
Il me semble que les élèves-instituteurs s'appelaient aussi des _normaliens _; en tout cas, le CNRTL le dit et j'ai préféré vérifier, car mes tendres années sont loin .
Toutefois, dans un contexte contemporain, on peut parier à coup sûr que la personne dont on parle passe ou est passée par l'ENS. De même s'il s'agit d'un titre prestigieux, fièrement arboré, preuve d'une intelligence au-dessus de la normale  (il suffit d'y croire !).


----------

